# Question on kde dependency on samba44



## somename (Oct 13, 2017)

Sorry for being clueless, but I can't quite figure out how to install samba46 over samba44 that was installed along with kde4? When I tried to install samba46, pkg wants to remove samba44 along with kde. I'd rather have kde around at least until I get a hang of freebsd environment, so I'd appreciate it if someone could give me some hints. Thanks a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

Package dependencies are "set in stone" and cannot be changed once the packages have been created.


----------

